# Power saved villagers?



## Wholockian (Sep 28, 2014)

So I was on this site, and people were on about powersaved villagers 0-0 Basically they can get any villager in boxes at any time and they can be adopted infinitely. I'm just worried people will start abusing this if it's true- Anyone know?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

I never know that you can do that...
But then again, I never owned a Powesaver...so....


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 28, 2014)

We don't do that here so don't worry.  And if people do, no one knows about it.
On FB, it's a common and welcome practice. But no one profits from it there. Villagers are free always and it's nice to know you can get any villager, no matter what tier, for free whenever a person is on. I've gotten several villagers from powersavers on FB so I can confirm it's a thing.


----------



## princesse (Sep 28, 2014)

I think its duping villagers? I heard of it once-I guess you flick the switch or whatever at the right time and the animal will still be there/in boxes but he or she will be in the other persons town as well.
Idk, like I said, I only heard of it once so maybe I left out key information =/ 
I hope its just  a myth O.O


----------



## Stitched (Sep 28, 2014)

Someone on tumblr had a giveaway where they gave a powersaved Stitches away to 10 people.
It's a thing.  I don't know how it's done or anything, but it is a thing.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 28, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> We don't do that here so don't worry.  And if people do, no one knows about it.
> On FB, it's a common and welcome practice. But no one profits from it there. Villagers are free always and it's nice to know you can get any villager, no matter what tier, for free whenever a person is on. I've gotten several villagers from powersavers on FB so I can confirm it's a thing.


What page is this?


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't think you can use Powersaves to create villagers out of the blue, but you can backup your game with villager X, give away X, then jump back to the save file with X still in your town. So you can give away a certain villager as many times as you want.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 28, 2014)

I was in reddit looking for Diana, and I saw someone that had her, but in powersave, I said 

"_I don't see this fair cause u can get villagers ALWAYS, cause u have copies of the villagers and get profit, when us only have the villager ONE time. But I'm interested in Diana, I will try to get Lily, Gala or Maple..._" 

and I get replied this.

"_Please do not comment on my post unless you are offering a villager or i will report you to a moderator.
Edit: Actually, please do not bother getting me a villager. Because of your attitude i wouldn't wish to trade with you._"

Really, how a person can say that when is cheating? And, the powersaved villagers are like... something VERY unfair. You can get every villager, when the non-cheat players we only get one. It's true that the people who have this paid real money, but once. But, if you don't have the intention off sell them, it can be a good advantadge, cause you can't lose villagers. If I had a powersave, I would do a giveaway! But, to be honests I would set up a prize too


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 28, 2014)

I actually just found a lot of people in a Facebook group I joined Powersave villagers. I had no idea what it meant, though. I thought they were just saving villagers from the void or something. But now that I know what it is, I probably won't be adopting from anyone in the group. I don't hold it against them or anything. I just want my actual dreamies instead copies of them. I'd still let them adopt my villagers.


----------



## ladyblanche (Sep 28, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> So I was on this site, and people were on about powersaved villagers 0-0 Basically they can get any villager in boxes at any time and they can be adopted infinitely. I'm just worried people will start abusing this if it's true- Anyone know?



It is a real thing, this blog ( http://acnl-dreamie-adoption.tumblr.com/ ) on tumblr uses it to give away free villagers to people.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2014)

Discussions related to duping aren't allowed on TBT, so I'll close this here.


----------

